# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Δημήτριος Χ [Dimitrios X - Πρωτοπόρος VIII]

## Espresso Venezia

Ήμουν ανάμεσα στο _"να το φτιάξω το καινούργιο θέμα, ή να μην το φτιάξω .....ακόμα"_ !!!!!!!

Μετά όμως σκέφτηκα ......."τι σήμερα, τι αύριο, τι τώρα", ούτως ή άλλως κάποια στιγμή το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII_ (τουτέστιν το όγδοον) θα αρχίσει να κατασκευάζεται, και αργά ή αργότερα, θα του φτιάχναμε το δικό του θέμα. Να εξηγήσω όμως γιατί είχα αυτούς τους ενδοιασμούς.

Η πληροφορία μου ήρθε από τον Παντελή, και εκείνος την είχε με την σειρά του ακούσει από εγκυρότατο "παράγοντα" της ΝΕΖ Περάματος. Και έκανε λόγο για την κατασκευή δύο νέων ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΩΝ, του _VIII_ (οκτώ) στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου του Περάματος, και του _IX_ (εννέα) στο ναυπηγείο Κουρή της Αμαλιάπολης. Μάλιστα, η πληροφορία ανέφερε ότι το _VIII_ έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει. Σήμερα λοιπόν που πήγαινα από Πειραιά για Σαλαμίνα με το καραβάκι, είδα κάποια καινούργια κατασκευή εν εξέλιξη στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου, και υποθέτω ότι είναι πολύ πιθανό να πρόκειται για το ξεκίνημα του συγκεκριμμένου νέου αμφίπλωρου.

IMG_0307.jpg
_Πέραμα - 16/06/2015_

Υπάρχει βέβαια η πιθανότητα να πρόκειται για κάποια άλλη κατασκευή ή για μέρη από το νέο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V. Να υπενθυμίσω εδώ ότι στο νεότευκτο ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ (που καθελκύσθηκε πρόσφατα), για να προχωρήσει πιό γρήγορα η κατασκευή του, το ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου είχε αναθέσει την κατασκευή κάποιων τμημάτων του στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου (όχι όμως στην ίδια πρόωρη μορφή που βρίσκεται ακόμα το ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ V).

Θα περιμένουμε λοιπόν, είτε για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι πράγματι το νέο _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII_ έχει ξεκινήσει, είτε (αν κάνουμε λάθος) την σίγουρη αλλά .....μελλοντική έναρξη κατασκευής του !!!!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Μπράβο φίλε Espresso Venezia για την πληροφορία που μας έδωσες.

----------


## fantasia

PROTOPOROS VIII 1.jpegPROTOPOROS VIII 2.jpeg

PRΟΤΟPOROS VIII η κατασκευή του ξεκίνησε στο Ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου!!

----------


## Marios97

Καλό ξεκίνημα στο νέο πλοίο!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά την επιβεβαίωση από τον φίλο fantasia, τόσο των πάντα καλών πληροφοριών του Παντελή, όσο και του δικού μου .....παπαράτσι φωτορεπορτάζ (!!!) χάρη των οποίων ξεκίνησε το παρόν θέμα, να ευχηθώ και εγώ με την σειρά μου να είναι καλότυχο το νέο αμφίπλωρο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία πιό φρέσκια φωτογραφία από την κατασκευή του _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII_, επίσης τραβηγμένη "από θάλασσα" και μεγάλη απόσταση, μιας και δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου.

IMG_0553.jpg
_Πέραμα - 18/07/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την πρόοδο των εργασιών στο αμφίπλωρο, ένα μήνα σχεδόν μετά την προηγούμενη φωτό, και πάλι βέβαια από το καραβάκι Πειραιά - Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0235.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/08/2015_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ένα μήνα μετά την πρηγούμενη ...ανταπόκριση, βλέπουμε το _ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VIII_ στο ναυπηγείο Κανέλλου. Φωτογραφημένο πάνω από ένα άλλο υπό κατασκευή αμφίπλωρο, από το _ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ Σ_ στο ναυπηγείο του Γιώργου Φραντζή.

IMG_0078.jpg
_Πέραμα - 10/09/2015_

----------


## john85

Εξωτερικά θα μοιάζει με τα προηγούμενα Πρωτοπόρος που ξέρουμε?

----------


## leo85

Τώρα που πουλήθηκε το VII θα πάρουν φωτιά τα οξυγόνα για να τελειώσει. :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Χ έρχεται στην Κεραμωτή ενώ το ¶νασσα (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) φορτώνει για Λιμένα. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους τους φίλους.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Χ-55-16-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Χ σε ένα σημερινό του δρομολόγιο από Κεραμωτή για Θάσο. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Χ-56-22-07-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μόνο με το αναπνευστικό πρόβλημα που έχω και δεν μπορώ να ανέβω επάνω να πάρω λίγο αέρα, φανταστείτε με αναπηρικό καρότσι. Βέβαια το ρεπορτάζ θίγει το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο .......αλλά δυστυχώς είναι όλα τα αμφίπλωρα.
Ο Δημήτρης παγιδευμένος σε αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο στο πάρκινγκ του πλοίου για Θάσο - Καταγγελία που εξοργίζει και θλίβει NEWSROOM 4 ΩΡΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ Tweet Send Mail SHARES 2502 ΣΧΟΛΙΑ 2       Πριν από σχεδόν 12 χρόνια, ένα όχημα που κινούνταν με ιλιγγιώδη ταχύτητα έπεσε πάνω σε τρεις μαθητές στην είσοδο του 7ου Λυκείου Καλαμαριάς. Οι δυο μαθητές τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά, αλλά ο Δημήτρης Αντωνίου υπέστη συντριπτικό κάταγμα στον αυχένα, ολική ρήξη νωτιαίου μυελού και στη συνέχεια έχασε το δεξί του χέρι.   Από τότε ο Δημήτρης έχει καταφέρει να τελειώσει τη Φυσική Σχολή στο ΑΠΘ, έχει ολοκληρώσει τις μεταπτυχιακές του σπουδές στην Οικονομική Θεωρία στο Πανεπιστήμιο Μακεδονίας, έχει γράψει δύο βιβλία και λατρεύει τα Graffiti.   Φέτος αποφάσισε να πάει διακοπές και αυτό που του συνέβη προκαλεί θλίψη, αλλά και οργή.   Ο Δημήτρης βρέθηκε παγιδευμένος στο πάρκινγκ αυτοκινήτων του πλοίου που ταξίδευε για Θάσο και περιγράφει τα όσα βίωσε προσπαθώντας να κάνει αξιοπρεπείς διακοπές όπως εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι.   Ακολουθεί η περιγραφή του όπως τη δημοσίευσε στο Facebook. To post έχει συγκεντρώσει χιλιάδες σχόλια, ακόμη περισσότερα shares και φυσικά πολλές αντιδράσεις.       Εδώ βλέπετε εμένα ''παγιδευμένο'' με το αναπηρικό μου αμαξίδιο μεσα στο αυτοκίνητο σε μια πλατφόρμα στάθμευσης των οχημάτων ενός ferry boat που πάει προς Θάσο. Ξέρετε γιατί;   Είπα φέτος να προσπαθήσω να ''κάνω διακοπές'' 2-3 μέρες στην Καβάλα και σκέφτηκα γιατί να μην πάω και σε ένα νησί (πρώτη φορά μετά το ατύχημα), μιας και η Θάσος είναι απέναντι. Στην αρχή ενθουσιάστηκα με την ιδέα ! Αμέσως όμως συνάντησα δυσκολίες που δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι είναι αληθινές!   Σχεδόν κανένα ferry boat δεν έχει προδιαγραφές (ασανσέρ ή κάτι αντίστοιχο) ώστε το αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο να μπορεί να βγαίνει από το αυτοκίνητο και να ανεβαίνει στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου. Ίσα ίσα μου ''έκαναν και χάρη'' που μου το επιτρέψανε γιατί σε πιο μακρινά ταξίδια για λόγους ασφαλείας δεν γίνεται να μένω εκεί κάτω. Αλλά ούτε και πάνω μπορώ να ανέβω. ''ΊΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΤΗ ΧΑΡΗ'' ;;;;;   ΑΡΑ. Να λέω και ευχαριστώ που είμαι σαν τον ποντικό μες το αυτοκίνητο, αντί να βρίσκομαι στο κατάστρωμα και να απολαμβάνω τη διαδρομή.   Φανταστείτε έστειλα έναν φίλο μου επάνω (και αυτοί ''αναγκάστηκαν'' να μείνουν μαζί μου μες το αυτοκίνητο) για να βγάλει κάποιες φωτογραφίες για να δω τουλάχιστον έτσι την όμορφη θέα. Και για πιο μακρινούς προορισμούς ούτε να το διανοούμαι... το 2018... που όλοι είμαστε ευαίσθητοι με την αναπηρία και προσπαθούμε να εξαλείψουμε τις ''αδικίες''-διακρίσεις.   Δεν θα κάτσω να ψάξω τους νόμους γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι υπάρχουν και αποκλείεται να ''επιτρέπουν'' κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά κανενός δεν του καίγεται καρφί για το αν ''εγώ'' στην αναπηρική καρέκλα στερούμαι το δικαίωμα να ταξιδέψω σαν άνθρωπος με το πλοίο αντί να ντροπιάζομαι και να θλίβομαι με αυτήν την απαράδεχτη αντιμετώπιση...   Μια ακόμη μάχη μόλις ξεκίνησε... Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

----------


## Apostolos

Δέν είναι θέμα αμφίπλωρών, είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και κανονισμών. Στο δικό μας Σαλαμινία οι Ιταλοί έβαλαν αμέσως ανελκυστήρα επιβατών. Εμείς γουστάρουμε γκαράζ και στο αυτοκίνητο μας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δέν είναι θέμα αμφίπλωρών, είναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και κανονισμών. Στο δικό μας Σαλαμινία οι Ιταλοί έβαλαν αμέσως ανελκυστήρα επιβατών. Εμείς γουστάρουμε γκαράζ και στο αυτοκίνητο μας


Eίναι θέμα νοοτροπίας και κανονισμών (που τηρούνται ή όχι) και νόμων (που υπάρχουν ή δεν υπάρχουν). Και προφανώς δεν υπάρχει νόμος που να επιβάλλει στα επιβατηγά πλοία (ή τουλάχιστον σε όλες τις κατηγορίες επιβατηγών πλοίων) την ύπαρξη των ανάλογων κατασκευών (ανελκυστήρων ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) προς εξυπηρέτηση των ανθρώπων με κινητικά προβλήματα. Και άνθρωποι με κινητικά προβλήματα δεν είναι μόνο οι καθηλωμένοι σε αναπηρικό καρότσι, αλλά και οι γέροντες, και οι μικροτραυματίες, και οι άνθρωποι με αναπνευστικά προβλήματα και πολλοί άλλοι ακόμα. 

Και το γελοίον του πράγματος είναι ότι σε όλους αυτούς τους ανθρώπους απαγορεύεται αυστηρά (τυπικά βέβαια) η παραμονή τους στον χώρο του γκαράζ κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Υπάρχουν σχετικές πινακίδες στα γκαράζ όλων των Ελληνικών πλοίων ανοικτού -τουλάχιστον- τύπου. Έτσι λοιπόν, ο ανάπηρος άνθρωπος που αναφέρεται στο παραπάνω δημοσίευμα, νομικά όχι μόνο δεν μπορεί να βρει κανένα απολύτως δίκιο, αλλά μπορεί και να .....κατηγορηθεί και από πάνω γιατί παρέμεινε στο γκαράζ του πλοίου "κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού".

Όσον αφορά τώρα την νοοτροπία και τους κανονισμούς που υπάρχουν σε άλλες χώρες, πράγματι, όταν οι Ιταλοί αγόρασαν τα δικά μας αμφίπλωρα ΣΑΛΑΜΙΝΙΑ και ΦΑΕΘΩΝ εγκατέστησαν άμεσα ανελκυστήρες επιβατών. Το ίδιο έγινε και από τους Βραζιλιάνους όταν αγόρασαν τα ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β και ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ Δ, αλλά μέχρι και από τους .....Τανζανούς στην περίπτωση του ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ V (είχαμε γράψει σχετικά _εδώ_ παλιότερα). Από την άλλη όμως, δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι με αυτήν την "μη ευαισθησία" προς τους ανθρώπους με κινητικά προβλήματα. Ούτε οι Κροάτες που αγόρασαν τα ΓΛΥΚΟΦΙΛΟΥΣΑ, ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ Β, ΑΡΗΣ ΙΙ προχώρησαν ποτέ σε ανάλογη κατασκευή - προσθήκη (δεν γνωρίζω για το ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ), ούτε οι Ρώσοι που πριν λίγα χρόνια αγόρασαν "μαζικά" γύρω στα έξι - επτά αμφίπλωρα, ούτε οι Τούρκοι που μας πήραν έξι αμφίπλωρα, ούτε οι Μεξικανοί σχετικά πρόσφατα με τα ΠΡΩΤΟΠΟΡΟΣ VII, NΑΥΑΡΧΟΣ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ΙΙ, ΟΡΙΩΝ ΙΙ και ΒΑΣΙΛΙΚΗ Κ, ούτε οι Χιλιανοί με τα ΩΚΥΡΡΟΗ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΛΑΥΡΕΝΤΙΟΣ ΙΙ.

Σημ. Προς αποφυγή παρερμηνείας των γραφομένων μου, δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι επειδή και άλλοι λαοί κάνουν αυτά που κάνουμε και εμείς δικαιολογείται έστω και στο ελάχιστο η απαράδεκτη αυτή έλλειψη "μηχανισμών εξυπηρέτησης" των επιβατών, τουλάχιστον στα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> ... παγιδευμένος σε αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο στο πάρκινγκ του πλοίου ...


Εννοείται ότι συμφωνώ ότι η νομοθεσία πρέπει να προβλέπει για τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.
Όμως ήταν σωστό να εκδοθεί το εισιτήριο με δεδομένο ότι δεν υπήρχε ασανσέρ;
Άτυπα, μένουν επιβάτες στο γκαράζ;
Υ.Γ. Στο «Θεώρημα του Παπαγάλου» την λύση δίνουν οι μαθητές ενός αθλητικού γυμνασίου, οι οποίοι σηκώνουν στα χέρια το αμαξίδιο του κ. Ρύς και το ανεβάζουν στον επάνω όροφο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Όμως ήταν σωστό να εκδοθεί το εισιτήριο με δεδομένο ότι δεν υπήρχε ασανσέρ;
> 
> Άτυπα, μένουν επιβάτες στο γκαράζ ;


Mα εκδίδονται -όπως είναι αυτονόητο- εισιτήρια για όλους τους επιβάτες, χωρίς καμμία απολύτως ενημέρωση για το αν λειτουργεί ανελκυστήρας στα πλοία. Και όπως έγραψα και πιό πάνω, άνθρωποι με κινητικά προβλήματα δεν είναι μόνο οι καθηλωμένοι σε κάποιο αναπηρικό αμαξίδιο, ας μην τα επαναλαμβάνω και γίνομαι κουραστικός.

Όσον αφορά την δεύτερη σου ερώτηση, και άτυπα και..... τυπικά, φυσικά και παραμένουν επιβάτες στα γκαράζ (μιλάω για τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου τουλάχιστον). Και όπως είναι ευνόητο, όσο πιό μικρή είναι η διαδρομή, τόσο περισσότεροι. Για παράδειγμα, στην γραμμή Καβάλας - Πρίνου (Θάσου) που το ταξίδι είναι διάρκειας περίπου μιάμισης ώρας, πολύ δύσκολα κάποιος θα καθήσει στο αυτοκίνητο του (αν φυσικά δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα), σαφώς θα προτιμήσει να ανέβει στο σαλόνι ή στα επάνω καταστρώματα. Στην γραμμή όμως της Φανερωμένης Σαλαμίνας που το πέρασμα διαρκεί μόνο πέντε λεπτά, είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο -κυριολεκτικά- το να δεις επιβάτη στο σαλόνι του πλοίου. Όπως βέβαια και στην γραμμή Πέραμα - Παλούκια, όπου όπως έχω αναφέρει και παλαιότερα, ακόμα και να θέλεις να βγεις από το αυτοκίνητο σου, είναι..... τεχνικώς κομματάκι δύσκολο αν ο σωματότυπος σου υπερβαίνει αυτόν ενός δεκάχρονου - λεπτοκαμωμένου παιδιού !!!

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Mα εκδίδονται -όπως είναι αυτονόητο- εισιτήρια για όλους τους επιβάτες, χωρίς καμμία απολύτως ενημέρωση για το αν λειτουργεί ανελκυστήρας στα πλοία.


Στην ιστοσελίδα κρατήσεων της Aegean υπάρχει παράγραφος με τίτλο «Αίτημα παροχής ειδικής βοήθειας». Η μια επιλογή (από τις δύο) είναι η μεταφορά με αμαξίδιο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Φίλε μου OfTheHighSeas..... καμμία αντίρρηση, εδώ όμως μιλάμε για τα πλοία ανοικτού τύπου, δεν μιλάμε ούτε για την Aegean (αλήθεια, σε ποιά Aegean αναφέρεσαι ???), ούτε για μεγάλα κλειστά φέρρυ, ούτε για .....κρουαζιερόπλοια. Σε αμφίπλωρο συνέβη το περιστατικό για το οποίο συζητάμε, και στα αμφίπλωρα και παντόφλες αναφέρομαι.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> (αλήθεια, σε ποιά Aegean αναφέρεσαι ???)


Παράλειψη μου, την aegeanair.com.
Υπέθεσα, και έκανα λάθος, ότι οι σχετικοί κανόνες είναι γενικής ισχύος.
Πληροφοριακά και στην ιστοσελίδα κρατήσεων της minoan lines υπάρχει τετραγωνίδιο «Επιβάτης με ειδικές ανάγκες».

----------


## pantelis2009

Δύο χθεσινές φωτο πάνω από το Δημήτριος Χ στη Θάσο για να θαυμάσουμε την Ελληνική ναυτοσύνη. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Χ-57-30-10-2018.jpg ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Χ-58-30-10-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Δημήτριος Χ που είναι δεμένο στον Πρίνο για την ακινησία του, την Δευτέρα 01/04 θα επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το *Δημήτριος Χ* φωτογραφημένο εχθές σε μια του αναχώρηση από *Κεραμωτή για Λιμένα Θάσου*. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΙΟΣ-Χ-61-09-07-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ όμορφη φωτό, ευχαριστούμε Παντελεήμων !!!

----------

